# Imprimante reseau sous MAC OS 9.1



## cible98 (12 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Je veux installer une imprimante reseau HP pilotée par une cartre réseau HP Jetdirect 615n sur mon G3 sous MAC OS 9.1.

Comment faire mon installation ? (je ne trouve pas les fichiers d'installation pour MAC OS 9 chez HP)

Comment cette imprimante doit elle apparaitre dans mon selecteur ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Septembre 2006)

Sans pilote, tu ne pourra pas la faire fonctionner. d&#233;sol&#233;.


----------



## Oizo (12 Septembre 2006)

cible98 a dit:


> Je veux installer une imprimante reseau HP pilotée par une cartre réseau HP Jetdirect 615n sur mon G3 sous MAC OS 9.1.



Tu pourras peut-être l'utiliser grâce au pilote intégré à MacOS 9 "LaserWriter 8" (voir dans le sélecteur si elle apparaît).


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Septembre 2006)

Oizo a dit:


> Tu pourras peut-être l'utiliser grâce au pilote intégré à MacOS 9 "LaserWriter 8" (voir dans le sélecteur si elle apparaît).



LaserWriter 8 n'est pas un pilote, c'est un service d'impression. Il faut lui inclure le pilote adéquat pour qu'il reconnaisse une imprimante.


----------

